# feuerwehrschlauch zeichnen



## evoVII (9. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Bin neu hier im Forum und würde mich gerne erkundigen, ob mir vielleicht jemand beim Erstellen einer Grafik im Design eines Feuerwehrschlauches, sowie eines Strahlrohres und einer Schlauchkupplung helfen oder mir einen Link zu einem Tutorial geben könnte. Wichtig währe die Struktur. 
Besten Dank, mfG Patrick


----------



## greengoblin (10. November 2003)

Hallo evoVII,
zur Erstellung des Schlauches würde ich es mit 
dieser Tutorialseite probieren (ziemlich weit unten das 
Kabel und das Glasrohr)
Dann brauchst Du nur noch die Textur - Gewebeschlauch oder?
Solche Strukturen kann man relativ einfach selber machen,
wie ich es in meinem Mustertut  beschreibe.
Die Schlauchkupplung und das Strahlrohr würde ich einem Foto 
nachbauen - das ist nicht so einfach, wenn es realistisch 
aussehen soll.
Vielleicht weiß noch einer hier ein Tutorial...
Gruss
GG


----------



## evoVII (10. November 2003)

Recht herzlich Dank für deine Tipps Werde sofort deinen Links folgen. 
mfG Patrick


----------

